# VFS Queues vs Premier Lounge



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Need to renew my kids study permits and was wondering if any of you have done the queues at VFS as opposed to the Premier Lounge. I know the lounge is super convenient but since I have to do 2 applications, I really dont want to spend a 1000R for convenience. 

So my question is how bad are the queues? Anyone willing to share experiences so I can decide if its doable or if I should bite the bullet and go the Lounge route. 

Thank you


----------



## mjh (Oct 24, 2016)

I think it depends on the arrival time. Last time I arrived at the Joburg office for a 12:15 appointment it took 2.5 hours to get through. When I left the queues were minimal.

At Rustenburg there is no significant wait as the not so many go there


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

mjh said:


> I think it depends on the arrival time. Last time I arrived at the Joburg office for a 12:15 appointment it took 2.5 hours to get through. When I left the queues were minimal.
> 
> At Rustenburg there is no significant wait as the not so many go there


Can you choose the appointment time? Or is it automated?


----------



## mjh (Oct 24, 2016)

You choose the appointment time (and date) from the drop down menu in the vfs system after you completed the application form (you do not need to submit all the attachments) and paid. When I last went, Joburg office is booking about a week ahead


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

sbender said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need to renew my kids study permits and was wondering if any of you have done the queues at VFS as opposed to the Premier Lounge. I know the lounge is super convenient but since I have to do 2 applications, I really dont want to spend a 1000R for convenience.
> 
> ...


Hi Sbender, It really depends on which country you are submitting in. In an ideal world you should have a scheduled booking in which you'd arrive and should be in out within 1 - 2 hrs max.


----------

